# Edits Lost in LR Mobile



## jgwalter (Nov 28, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  IOS 10.3.3
Desktop Operating System:  10.11.6 Desktop  10.12.4 Laptop
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic version: 7.0.1 [ 1142117 ] Desktop & Laptop

This happens more than occasionally. Edits that I've done in LR Mobile disappear.

1.  Images to edit in LR Mobile come from cameras nearly 100% of the time.  I very rarely sync down from desktop or laptop versions.  In LR Mobile, I have a 'New Images' folder that auto-adds from my Camera Roll.  Besides iPhone-produced images, I also have wi-fi imported images from a Nikon D5300, and card imported images from jpg versions produced with a Nikon D810.  The loss problem has been random amongst these methods.

2.  I often edit images in LR Mobile, and then share to Facebook, either directly or via the Camera Roll.

3.  Later, these edits should appear with the synced images on my desktop versions.  Edits of wi-fi produced jpg versions can sync with the imported raw files once they are uploaded.

However, far more than just occasionally, these edits disappear completely before they sync with the desktop version.  I think, but am not sure, that once they do appear in the desktop version, they seem to be safe?  

I have not been able to determine if there is any difference whether I keep LR Mobile open or not.  The disappearance problem happens even after the image has been shared, as well as during the time between editing and sharing (if there is a delay for some reason).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi jgwalter, sorry we missed your thread.

Have you noticed any pattern of when it happens? Like, if you go back to grid view when you finish editing, it's ok, but if you're still in edit mode when you switch apps, it gets lost?


----------



## jgwalter (Dec 2, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi jgwalter, sorry we missed your thread.
> 
> Have you noticed any pattern of when it happens? Like, if you go back to grid view when you finish editing, it's ok, but if you're still in edit mode when you switch apps, it gets lost?



I haven't really noticed any pattern yet, although I have been looking.  I thought, perhaps, that I might have been leaving an edit function open, then switching to another app?  But, I've been good about not doing that, and still, they have disappeared.


----------



## jgwalter (Dec 5, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi jgwalter, sorry we missed your thread.
> 
> Have you noticed any pattern of when it happens? Like, if you go back to grid view when you finish editing, it's ok, but if you're still in edit mode when you switch apps, it gets lost?



I've done a little follow-up testing, and am now totally confused.  I first thought that the problem related to the syncing process, but now I am not so sure?  

First, I did a simple edit (a crop) on an image.  I noticed that on the upper right, there was a + sign in the little cloud.  Clicking on it revealed a prompt to 'Force Sync'.  Doing nothing, and moving to the next image caused the edits on the first image to disappear when I returned.  Also, If I returned to the thumbnail view, the edit showed on the thumbnail, but when I clicked to expand, it disappeared.  Clicking on the "Force Sync" prompt seemed to fix this problem.

However, now when I try the same process, the sync appears to happen when I move to a new image, resulting in a saved edit.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 5, 2017)

jgwalter said:


> However, now when I try the same process, the sync appears to happen when I move to a new image, resulting in a saved edit.


Yep, that's the way it's supposed to happen. To save bandwidth, edits to an image are not synced until you move on to another image (otherwise it would keep syncing every time you moved a slider, or adjusted the crop).


----------



## jgwalter (Dec 5, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yep, that's the way it's supposed to happen. To save bandwidth, edits to an image are not synced until you move on to another image (otherwise it would keep syncing every time you moved a slider, or adjusted the crop).



That makes sense, but what accounts for.... 

1. The edits randomly disappearing?

2. The edits disappearing when moving to another image?  <---something was not working correctly which seemed to get fixed when I 'paused sync', then resumed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds like a bug, but you're all sorted now?


----------

